# pkg_add -rv xorg failed



## r1-1024 (Mar 15, 2012)

Dear all,

I'm new to *F*reeBSD. I've just installed the 9.0 release (i386) and am trying to install xorg:


```
#export PACKAGESITE="ftp://ftp.fr.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9.0-release/"
#pkg_add -rv x11/xorg-7.5.1.tbz
```

Which is finishing by:


```
Package 'xorg-drivers-7.5.1' depends on 'xf86-video-nv-2.1.18' with 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv' origin.
pkg_add: could not find package xf86-video-nv-2.1.18 !
Package 'xorg-drivers-7.5.1' depends on 'xf86-video-mach64-6.8.2_1' with 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-mach64' origin.
pkg_add: could not find package xf86-video-mach64-6.8.2_1 !
Package 'xorg-drivers-7.5.1' depends on 'xf86-video-intel-2.7.1_4' with 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel' origin.
pkg_add: could not find package xf86-video-intel-2.7.1_4 !
Package 'xorg-drivers-7.5.1' depends on 'xf86-video-ati-6.14.2' with 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati' origin.
pkg_add: could not find package xf86-video-ati-6.14.2 !
Package 'xorg-drivers-7.5.1' depends on 'xf86-input-mouse-1.6.0' with 'x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse' origin.
```

But ftp://ftp.fr.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBS...elease/x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.6.0.tbz exists.

Any idea?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 15, 2012)

Make sure the PACKAGESITE link points to the /Latest/ directory. In your case this should be ftp://ftp.fr.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9.0-release/Latest/. This will allow you to pkg_add -r xorg without having to deal with version numbers.

I also advise you to use packages-9.0-stable. The -RELEASE files are the exact same files as on the CD/DVD. They are never updated.


----------



## r1-1024 (Mar 15, 2012)

Unfortunatly it fails :
[cmd=]#echo $PACKAGESITE[/cmd]

```
[url]ftp://ftp.fr.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9-stable/Latest/[/url]
```

[cmd=]#pkg_add -rv xorg[/cmd]

```
...

Package 'xorg-drivers-7.5.1' depends on 'xf86-input-mouse-1.6.0' with 'x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse' origin.
pkg_add: could not find package xf86-input-mouse-1.6.0 !
Package 'xorg-drivers-7.5.1' depends on 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' with 'x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard' origin.
pkg_add: could not find package xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0 !
pkg_add: 1 package addition(s) failed
pkg_add: pkg_add of dependency 'xorg-drivers-7.5.1' failed!
pkg_add: 1 package addition(s) failed
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 15, 2012)

This may be due to your previous failed attempts. Try removing all packages with pkg_delete -a and starting over.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Mar 15, 2012)

1. Go to the ftp-site in a web browser and make sure you have the folder structure correct, and that it has the files pkg_add wants to download - correct your $PACKAGESITE accordingly. I have seen some ftp site folder structure problems in the past.
2. Does this work or are you getting error? Maybe you need to set FTP_PASSIVE_MODE=yes?
`$ wget "ftp://ftp.fr.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD...stable/Latest/xf86-input-mouse-1.6.0*"`


----------



## r1-1024 (Mar 15, 2012)

`set FTP_PASSIVE_MODE=yes` works fine.

Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 15, 2012)

r1-1024, use proper post formatting, thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 16, 2012)

Beeblebrox said:
			
		

> 2. Does this work or are you getting error? Maybe you need to set FTP_PASSIVE_MODE=yes?
> `$ wget "ftp://ftp.fr.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD...stable/Latest/xf86-input-mouse-1.6.0*"`


Instead of wget(1) I'd suggest using fetch(1). The latter doesn't require a port to be installed. It's also the same process used by the ports system.


----------

